# *****Lamington road price on 23rd Feb******



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys.........
following is d lamington road price of the given config......
******* @Casstte World ********
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro___________Combined 20400/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1650/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1575/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1100/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______8800/-
SMPS: Cosair 620W______________________7000/-
Keyboard+_Mouse:Samsung_______________0500/-
Cabinet:On choice_______________________1100-1700/-
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3350/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2450/1850

******* @PC Guide *********
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro(didn't have d board, instead offered Asus P5k___________________________Combined 18980/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1650/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1800/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1150/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______9000/-
SMPS: Cosair 620W______________________N/A
Keyboard+_Mouse:Samsung_______________0700/-
Cabinet:On choice_______________________1000-2000/-
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________N/A
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________N/A/N/A(Iball 1850)

****** @Computer Selection *******
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro___________Combined 20100/-
Ram:2GB Dynet 666MHz______________N/A_Transcend 1775/-                   
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1800/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1150/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______9200/-
SMPS: CoolerMaster Extreme Power 500W___3500/-
Keyboard+_Mouse:Microsoft_______________0700/-
Cabinet:On choice_______________________1150......
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3550/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2550/1850

******* @ Mahavir at the main road *******
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)______________11300/-
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro_______________ 9600/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1550/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1800/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1150/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______9200/-
SMPS: CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W___4000/-
Keyboard+_Mouse:Samsung_______________N/A
Cabinet:On choice_______________________N/A
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3650/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2500/1800

******* @ Plug & Play ********
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro___________Combined 21000/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1800/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1950/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1250/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______8900/-
SMPS: CoolerMaster Extreme Power 500W___3300/-
Keyboard+_Mouse:Microsoft_______________0775/-
Cabinet:On choice_______________________N/A
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3500/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2550/N/A

******** @Mahavir near Gururaj Computers ********
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)______________10800/-
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 __________________05650/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1650/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1600/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1150/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______8650/-
SMPS: CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W___3800/-
Keyboard+_Mouse:Samsung_______________N/A
Cabinet:On choice_______________________N/A
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3500/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2490/1775

******** @ Gururaj Computers *********
#### I'm opting for this shop for d config----comments welcome###
Processor: Quad Q6600 (2.4)______________10800/-
Motherboard: AbiT IP35 Pro_______________ 09500/-
Ram: 2GB Dynet 666MHz__________________1550/-                                 
HDD: 80 GB SATA2 Seagate_______________1625/-
DVD Writer: Samsung (SH203B)____________1100/-
Monitor: Viewsonic 19" LCD-VA1912WB______8775/-
SMPS: VIP 600W________________________4500/-
Keyboard:TVS Gold______________________1200/-
Mouse:Logitech optical___________________295/-
Cabinet:On choice_______________________850/-
Speaker:Creative 5.1 inspire_______________3550/-
UPS:APC 500VA/Powersafe 600VA__________2475/1890


Need ur reply on the shop, how reliable and service, genunity of products delivered and if any other shop u want to recommend.
Budget 50K.

PS: Could n't find Prime ABDG....searched every galli......guidance needed....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
I c a lot of hits at my post but not a single reply....
please yaar I need ur valuable comments on the given config. If the shop I selected will be right decision or any other shop u want to refer....Please guys help me  with ur views.

people not from Mumbai can also reply on the config. If I need to change some components

Any sort of comments are welcome....

Thanx.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't comment on the prices coz i don't live in Mumbai, but I can tell you that you have a pretty sweet config there. But a few alterations to consider :

1) Are you sure you want a 80 gig HDD? Go for another 80 gig and set both up in RAID 0 increasing the speed and space. It's worth the additional 1.5k. 
2) No GPU?
3) Try to ensure you get a G0 stepping of the Quad Core. The G0s run a lot cooler than the B3s
4) If you get an aftermarket cooler and the Asus P5N-E Sli [around the same price as the Abit] you can OC that thing to 3-3.2 Ghz easy. OCing with the Abit will be hard as your RAM will totally limit you.
5) Go for Kingston RAM and a Microsoft KB+mouse. 
6) This may sound irritating, but wait. The Penryns are and series 9 from nVidia is due very soon. If you wait for a month or two, you could have a cutting edge machine for ~ the same price.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 25, 2008)

the 80gb HDD is selling too high. you can get 160 gb for 1700 now


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2008)

@ ring_wraith
1. I'll keep d 80gb as System and thinking of buyin another USB 500gb for all kinda backup purpose.
2. GPU is in my mind I'll go 4 it after 1-2 months.
3. How to confirm d proc. I get is a G0 stepping? is it written on d board spec?
4. Opting for Abit IP35 Pro only for OC.how is Asus P5N-E SLI in that case? Other features of AbiT MOB are also attractive......confused.
5. Comments on Ram are welcome as I'm also a bit confused on Dynet. Keyboard: TVS gold is my favourite.....I've used it ago(in my college days)....I'm in love wid it.
6. No yaar.can't wait more....I'm detached from my darlin(my PC) for almost a year....Shifted to Mumbai for job n didn't braught my PC....Can't wait more


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

1. 80gb would be too less wen you consider that newer games take up around 7-8 gb on install..
2. Ip35 pro doesnt hav onboard gfx.. how ll u manage till tehn? 
3. check the cpu spec. it should hav SLACR
4. hmm. Try a Abit ix38 quad gt
5. Ditch Dynet.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys if Pathik is right then I'm in trouble as I'm not going to buy a gfx card in next 2 months(out of fund)

Found three MOBs:
Asus P5N-E SLI
Asus P5K-V
Asus P5K C

recommend one of them or any other if u think will be suitable.
D board should have d following feature:
OC compatiable,
OnBoard GFX
Upgrade option open.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 25, 2008)

^^The P5N-E-SLI has no onboard graphics. Most of the high end motherboards and those supporting SLI or Crossfire wont have onboard graphics.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^The P5N-E-SLI has no onboard graphics. Most of the high end motherboards and those supporting SLI or Crossfire wont have onboard graphics.



Hmmmm.......
Then wat do u suggest me to opt for?
Any ddecent board that has onboard gfx and Quad core supported and OC friendly...........names please......


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Found three MOBs:
> Asus P5N-E SLI
> Asus P5K-V
> Asus P5K C
> ...


 
browse through tom's hardware or any other tech forum-all these boards are rediculously unstable-i can definitely say that about these 2 coz i've tried them-
P5K-C (4gb ram overclocking issue,DDR3 instability) and P5N-E-SLi (FSB issues,mem issues,vista issues-u name it,u get it) and my P5N e sli got Replaced twice and was still not able to install vista,sent the third time now 

If u want a decent board thats stable too without onboard gfx go with 
Abit or spend more to get a good board from Asus (though i dont advice that,Abit IP35 pro rocks!).if u need a onboard gfx board-Choto Cheeta's done a great review on a board- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78660

dont get seagate,go with WD and that too 160gb
if u are short on cash- u can use a 2nd hand gfx card (low end) and get a new one after 4-5 months as u said in ur post

And Kingston ram only   ! no dynets


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @rhitwick ..... cool & thanx ......



Yeah......but just don't thank me.....
suggest me a good Motherboard compared to AbiT IP35 Pro AND it must have onboard GFX.
Please I just can't spend for a GFX card now. I can spen 2-3k more on Motherboard but not GFX card....as I want a good GFX card not kam chalau....
thanx....


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 26, 2008)

^ there is no board thats high end and has onboard graphics-u only get one thing


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats some quality work Dude!!!! 
Nice!
But the main thing i like is u have posted the price list from different shops!!

Guess someone will also post the price list from Nehru Place too!



Like nish_higher already said. U can't have an onboard with a high end board.


----------



## paddy2077 (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone quote prices from Mccan's Infosys near cassette world. I always see lot of rush inside this shop.


----------

